# ATTENTION: New likes thread for payitforward surpise 2014



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

this is for all friend of payitforward surprise, old and new, please up update , Any one who signed up along time ago, please up date, and all new members, post the likes here. There has been confusion about which thread was current, well,, this is it!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OKay... I guess I am updating now...

Vampires
favorite colors red and black
coffin
bats
raven
Halloween theme jewelry
vampires
witches
werewolf
candles
chocolate and candies
Goth
haunting
spooky
skulls
skeleton
life-size props
graveyard
tombstones
bats
vampires
Halloween baking pans
Halloween silicone molds
Universal Monsters
Goodwill/Thrift store/repurpose
hats
scary pumpkins
spell books
potion
wands
vampire
graveyard pictures
cauldrons
ghosts
grim reaper
vampires
headless horseman
Frankenstein
scary movies (must have CC or subtitle)
lanterns
Halloween music
black cats 
Halloween theme kitchen wares



DISLIKE:
clowns
spider
cutesy
Ouija Board 
gorey (little blood is okay, over the top is not.)
Satanic


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

guess I might as well also:likes:
my first love is and always will be witches, cauldrons,brooms hats, spell books,, anything for a witches hut, although I don't do one out side like I used to, but ya just never know what I could do some day!! 
anything for a cemetery
if anyone could make realistic witch or skelly/grim reaper hands, that would be totally awesome!!
I love scary, not gross or gory, if it goes bump in the night,, it will be great!!

I love home made and thrift store things, 
skulls and skellys, 
ghosts, 
tombstones,
bats,
spiders and spider victims ,webs am going to do a bigger spider area, or hope to, 
flood lights, spot lights.. led would be great, 

am really enjoying indoor decorating , 
love witch,black cat and ghost knick knacks,, 
candles, 
witch art work, 
decorative witch hat would be awesome, 
JOL's and pumpkins of all kinds
halloween plates,, decorative dish ware ,. 
I have a wood china and leave alot of this type of thing previously listed out all year around,

dislikes: creepy dolls, clowns, , movies, zombies, gross and gory stuff,


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

First timer: Will update
Likes Practically anything Halloween
Need Body parts and organs - Ears, fingers, hands, feet, heart, BRAINS whatever you can spare. 
Bottle Labels for Halloween. (My bar is Halloween all year round)
Really want a Ouija board & mover if you got one you want to get rid of.
Pointy, lace up boots for witch's shoes - size does not matter for display
Plastic Pumpkin Pails
Body parts are ok by me
skeletons & skulls 
Bats for hanging

Dislikes: Cutsie, excessive glitter, Freddie, jason, Micael Meyers. 
Don't need any music or movies


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Splendid idea

Likes:
Gargoyles, dragons, skulls/skeletons/Grim Reaper, ghosts, bats, spiders, ravens/crows, Headless Horseman, (were)wolves, mummies (and Egyptian gods/goddesses), Dracula/vampires, Frankenstein, Phantom of the Opera, classic monsters in general, dark angels and fairies, tombstone paperweights, busts, black (or gray or bloody white) roses, horror novels, spell books, ouija boards/occult items, masquerade masks, lab specimens, tikis, voodoo dolls, foo dogs (and other Asian statues/decor), pentagrams, crowns, crosses/ankhs, fleur-de-lys, swords/knives, dark knights and medieval artifacts, steampunk accessories (top hats, goggles, canes, etc.), Victorian/Baroque decor (candelabras, mirrors, et al.), evil clowns, creepy dolls/playthings, Medusa/gorgons, H.P. Lovecraft, Poe, and gothic/fantasy artwork (Joseph Vargo, Anne Stokes, Tom Wood, etc.).

Dislikes:
Anything ridiculously cute or covered in tons of glitter.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Joining in on this and already have a couple thing in mind for giving.

My list!

I do a walkthrough haunt every year. The scenes include a foyer with busts and lenticular photos, a skeleton room with lots of glowing skeletons and flashing strobes, a dungeon, a cornfield, a cemetery, an Egyptian tomb, a spider's web with lots of nests and spider victims, a swamp on the bayou and a witch's shack. Anything that would fit into these themes and scenes is always appreciated!

Likes:
Pirate items- coins, treasures, etc.
Swamp items- tiki gods, shrunken heads, fake greenery, etc.
Egyptian treasures and artwork
Tombstones
Gargoyles and garden statues
Cemetery fencing (even love the Dollar Tree stuff!)
Rats and Crows
Folding Spiders
Spider Nests
Skeletons and Bones
Lanterns
Flameless Candles and Tealights
Witch items
Antique and thrift items that would look good sitting around
Urns and old pots, teapots, etc.
Old keys
Old hardcover books
Candles and vases for the cemetery
Glowing and flashing eyes
Zombies (basic zombies for the cemetery, not radioactive/toxic scenery)
Chains and shackles
Cages
Black fabrics, red curtains and bloody/torn materials
Busts
Strobe lights
Lighted Jack-o-Lanterns

I'm open to clowns and zombie babies. I haven't gotten into either but might if I had the stuff for it.

I'm pretty happy with most anything!

Dislikes:
Items featuring black cats or zombie animals - I'm an animal person so I'm weird about that stuff, haha.
Candy and food
Party items like trays, dishes, barware, etc.
Cutesy or country items
Cute Disney/Peanuts type stuff
Licensed or movie characters like Freddy, Jason, Ghostface
Inflatables or Blow Molds
Overly glittery items


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LIKES:

PVC candles—so cool but never tried making

Spell books, wands, potion jars and bottles ( a witch can never have too many of these and I love to have them in each room with a different style or technique. Also have an outdoor bakers rack on screened porch and want to add a witch scene and shelf to the front yard.

Will be adding Fortune Tellers this year. I hope to have a variety of things and type of fortune tellers. I have a great start due to booswife 02 and the Mini Reaper. Link to Fortune Tellers current thread

Colored string lights and any kind of Halloween shaped string lights to add to my screened porch which I leave up year round in what we call the Creepy Cantina

I like witches, black cat, cauldrons, etc. décor for a tree to decorate. 

Did I say that I love witches?????? Crashed witches, witches on the wall, mantle, hanging (I even decorated a couple of bedrooms this year like they were Witch shops and hung various costumes and black attire and hats around. Oh, I do love hats, too…

This year though I have a MAJOR emphasis on Fortune Tellers, Wizards and Witches for my Conjurers Consortium.

I have a spider bathroom that didn’t get done this year, but I love it and spiders (not real ones) and bats

Love homemade, repurposed, etc. I especially love unique and things that are created by one of my Forum friends. 

love with all the wreaths. I have double front doors that really need something witchy for them

I am not picky. I just love these exchanges and will love whatever my reaper sends.


I also have a cemetery out back. Most of my things are the small tombstones and I do have numerous gravecreepers that sit in front of the headstone. I have a huge ornamental pear tree that is behind and over the cemetery. Would like to expand and enhance this area. I made a larger gravestone for the Wicked Witch this year at a MNT. It has her hat on top. I would love to have other famous witches or fortune tellers or voodoo queens. Anything to go with the them.

I am planning to add a room of curiosity or weird items in a museum type area: vampire killer kit, werewolf killer kit, skutterfly, Corpse Coins, figi mermaid, monkey's paw, etc. Any weird or unusual thing that I can add and use a museum type card with for display. This may not be done until 2015 since I am so into the gypsy fortune teller stuff at the moment. LOL I do have one of Bethany's Skutterflies. I just need to finish it off.

Don't like blood and gore or modern movies things like Jason, Freddy, etc.

More of a traditional spooky kind of girl.

Love to have Halloween music especially anything in the witchy, fortune teller theme.

I have lots of crystal balls and some wands, but really would like other wands since they are so unique and different. I LOVE spellbooks and can really enhance and upgrade this area.

Jewelry for fortune tellers since I have so many new props. I have lots of scarves, so I am good there. It is the jewelry that I am struggling with since I don't wear it.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is my List

Disney's Evil Villains
Snow White's Evil Queen
pumpkins
raven
black cats
witches
Halloween shoes (size 11)
cauldrons
lanterns
Halloween dishes
Halloween theme towels
I would love to find a pretty Halloween theme Teapot (I love drinking tea)



DISLIKE
bloody
gorey
zombies


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

also, remember, if you have not already, befriend payitforward surprise, and also send your address to the same member, also, if you wish to send a gift, pm payitforward surprise, and ask for the persons address. I will try to look for messages frequently


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the reason for the befriending of payitforward surprise is so you can go to that members page, and see who has friended them, that is how you know who to send your extra things too,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

here is my list UPDATED 11/19/2014
I love thrift store finds 
LIKES 

2015 I will be doing the traveling haunted hotel theme so also love anything related to that theme I have started nothing on this yet ( note I am doing the party in 2015 at a friend’s house note the Traveling haunted hotel hehe)
I have nothing for this so open to anything.
Would love an old suite case.
haunted suitcase
Hotel hat for bell man.
Bell hop out fit
Hotel directory

Old made over guest book
Old sheets white
One of those old bags like a doctor use to carry not sure the name of them
Maid out fit
Any color boas
gothic looking photo frames
anything you could see in a haunted hotel

2015
my house will be decorated in gypsy / fortune teller theme
love any sheer fabric or gypsy looking fabric
even sheer curtains or gypsy looking curtains
love to get a gypsy mask
love a gypsy suite case
gypsy signs
scarfs
anything gypsy related would love to have.



Going to do dark wizard of oz in the house also so would love anything related to that i have nothing so totally open on this one.
ruby slippers
flying monkeys lol
monkey costume or mask
big hour glass
are some ideas
scarecrow costume or mask
witch hats to
witch signs
potion books,
potion bottles
smudge sticks
love a little cauldron
owls




love Gothic items 
(Starting to collect the Avon cap code glass)

love scarfs with skulls on them

favorite colors are red , black and purple 




[/COLOR]
Dislike
bloody,
gore
clowns
zombie
baby’s
body parts
cute Halloween stuff


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm so glad to see a new thread, some of the posts were so old I wasn't sure if they were still participating or needed those items anymore. I like to start fresh !

Here are my likes:

****PIRATE STUFF ( I'm just starting a pirate theme for the first time so I have nothing, anything would be appreciated to get me going !!! ) I would love anything that would look good with pirates. I'm doing skelly pirates, but woulld love pirate masks as well, I want some with rotten faces ect. , pirate clothes, gold coins, anything for a treasure chest, ships wheel, barrels, crates, pirate weapons, a foam sign like fake wood for a "beware" type thing...anything pirate ...anything.
- oddities I'm ok with real bones but not actual animals in jars...fake ones that look real are good though
- curiosities
- things that look like they belong in a haunted house ( antiques ect. spooky and creepy)
- gothic look
- fortune telling things
- old baby carriage
- tombstones
- witch items= things that a witch would use , like a mortar and pestle, spell books that look realistic, potion bottles I also like realistic more than cute
- pagan stuff, pentagrams are ok by me.
- love life sized figures / props ect.
 - Anyone good with foam, I would love a fake wood foam sign about Pirates beware or something like that .

I like all my decorations to be more on the realistic side even if it doesnt have a chance of being real ( ie the fiji mermaid) I still want it to look as real as it can
The Pirate theme is going outside this year and I do a haunted house theme for inside but also like witch stuff for inside. 
anything would be appreciated, new, used, handmade its all great !!!!


dislikes:
spider webs
string lights
clowns
freddy, jason, michael ect.
cutesy stuff
glitter
inflatables
blow molds

My Pinterest page : http://www.pinterest.com/agreg1013/

**************** If anyone has a thing for glittery stuff, cutesy decor please join and post, I might have some stuff like this to part with if it matches your likes. so far these things are on peoples dislikes lists but someone out there just might like it, ya never know.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi all... happy to see interest in Pay it Forward again 
Just a reminder that this is not a Secret Reaper type of exchange. This is simply an address data base. If you have something that you don't want but think a fellow haunter here would enjoy, or just want to send a little something to someone for no reason at all, request their address from PayitForward Surprise and mail it out. PayitForward Surprise should have the addresses of anyone who is a friend of theirs. Enough of that, here is my list!  

Anything Cemetery or witch related! I always have a cemetery and a witch display. 
I decorate inside and out so, anything creepy or anything that can be creeped up! 
Curiosity items, apothecary jars, old books, spell books, tombstones, etc, etc, etc 
I want to do an evil clown themed dot room so if ya have any evil clown items, I would give them a good home.
I hate to be real specific here because some of my favorite props are things others have given me and are items I would have never thought of.
So, store bought or thrift store............ Gothic or Victorian............. New or Antique....... I love it all! 

Dislikes
Aliens, Extreme gore, zombies (I like dead... but not un-dead lol) , movie icons (Freddie, Michael, Chucky, etc), and Cutesy.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

bethene said:


> the reason for the befriending of payitforward surprise is so you can go to that members page, and see who has friended them, that is how you know who to send your extra things too,


I would think that seeing the members listed both there _and_ here would be the best option, as some may have moved without leaving a new address or such.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Not going to make a huge list right now, so to start out:

I love skulls and skeletons either plain or scary, large or small
Vampires
Old bottles
Anything with an old and Gothic feel
Odd things in bottles/jars
If you have anything like old rope, jute twine or anything that looks ready for the trash, especially foam tombstones, I'd be more than happy to take it. 
Anything related to any of the Dark Shadows shows or movies except for the Tim Burton version. I think in the day there was everything from comics, models and even a paperback series. I'm basing my haunt on it this year and can use anything.

Dislikes
glittery vampires


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Likes:

Hocus Pocus/ The Sanderson Sisters
Im looking for clothes that the Sanderson Sisters would wear from Hocus Pocus
I need a green cape for Winifred
I love everything related to Hocus Pocus

Sleepy Hollow/Headless Horseman 
Severed heads
different kinds of pumpkins and gourds
I need a Brom Bones and Katrina Van Tassel Tombstone
Would love a vintage looking Sleepy hollow map


Vampires- Draculas castle 
A Map of Transylvania or Budapest area would be great!
Would love some of my vampire pictures from my pinterest board to be printed off , I don't have a printer

I love Edgar Allan Poe
always love new bookmarks
Any kind of spooky Halloween literature stuff is right up my alley.


Wicked Witch of the West
love love love the green queen. Don't care much for the other wizard of oz characters but definitely a Wicked fan.
A Tree ornament or a snow globe would be awesome. 
Any kind of wicked elphaba wicked witch pictures. I dedicate a table to her. Everything is black and green of course 

Phantom of the Opera my new theme
any kind of musical instruments decorative of course
I will also need lots of red and black roses.
Masquerade masks in black, white, red, gold, silver

I don't mind glitter

I have Pinterest boards of all of my themes

If you see any of these things and would like to send me a link that would be much appreciated as well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I need to start looking over these list and get some stuff sent out


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> I need to start looking over these list and get some stuff sent out


Yes, you do. I've been waiting far too long !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Yes, you do. I've been waiting far too long !


lol yes i agree with you  time to get some goodies sent


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have two ready to be mailed Monday. I'm so excited!

I'm going to try to do as many as possible


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am also almost through with one to send out! I have several other things that I know that I have and will send on, but the items are packed away with my tons of Halloween stuff and will have to wait until at least spring.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have to get the reaper done, then a REALLY belated birthday gift & promised things mailed out. Need to look at the lists here & see what I can send out as I'm unpacking & organizing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I have two ready to be mailed Monday. I'm so excited!
> 
> I'm going to try to do as many as possible


ya i was thinking that same thing will be great fun


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I've got at least a couple things I want to send out in the next week or so.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Just submitted my info, so excited, this is an awesome idea. Your trash could be my treasure 

I decorate inside and out, we have a big Halloween Party & Game ever year .This year’s game & theme, Halloween Scavenger Witch Hunt. Related items are welcome. We also do a haunted barn, so all props are welcome, love gore, zombies, and yes zombie babies, evil dolls redone by you crafty reapers ( no Barbie size please). I do have pinterest page http://pinterest.com/jessiesawinner/boards/

Likes: I will not be disappointed with anything I get. Love thrift store finds.

Skeletons
Skulls
Cemetery stuff
Tombstones
Grim Reapers
Traditional Halloween
Rats
Mice
Owls
Ravens and crows
Cats
LED candles
Candle sticks and candelabras
Classic movie creatures
Outdoor decoration
Light up decoration
Spell books
Potion Jars
Coffins 
Unique jars/bottles
Glowing stuff
Witch stuff 
Evil dolls/toys
Creepy Pictures
Vintage looking stuff
Lanterns
Anything creepy or unusual
I’m fascinated with creepy abandoned amusement parks
Candles (pumpkin spice)

Dislikes: 

Cutesy 
Aliens 
Stuffed animal 
Not into the glittery stuff
Cartoony type stuff


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to the top


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bumping to the top.

During these long months before most begin to really concentrate on Halloween, consider passing things along to fellow Halloween lovers. It will only cost you postage and the result is PRICELESS.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Have a surprise for someone, just waiting for the info


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LOl i was looking thur the list to start sending goodies and it cracked me up how most people do not like cute halloween stuff lol glad i am not the only one


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm with you Saki, I was thinking the same thing, it's good cuz I have nothing cute to send anyone.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I was seriously about to pull the "lazy card" and ask what exactly this PayItForward idea was but decided to see if anyone had already asked or if anyone had already explained the idea. Do I simply say what I like and dislike? I don't believe I ever signed up for this but it sounds like a fun idea!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

IowaGuy said:


> I was seriously about to pull the "lazy card" and ask what exactly this PayItForward idea was but decided to see if anyone had already asked or if anyone had already explained the idea. Do I simply say what I like and dislike? I don't believe I ever signed up for this but it sounds like a fun idea!


Go to first page & it explains. If someone has something you want that they don't anymore, they can send it to you and vice versa. 

I cannot wait to start going through my Halloween stuff & Pay it forward to make room for new stuff.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG how can i not have a bag of web ugh go figuer heck dont even need a full bag and can not even find a little LOL next year stock up time LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok time to send out some goodies


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have several ready to mail. Was just waiting until payday this weekend.

I started a thread for photos of PIF since I received one today. I hated to see this get bogged down with photos (a good thing--photos) but wanted this to remain where members could look through and see the lists easier. Does that make sense to others, too???


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ive done two and have two more people picked out! Starting on the first of the two this weekend. I don't so much have my own things to send to people but i read the lists and see things that i want to make for people. I also like to keep an eye out for things that people are really looking for. Great idea for the picture thread Printer


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Waiting on a address


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's my list:

Likes:

Anything Poe related
Gothic décor
Sleepy Hollow/Headless Horseman
Crows/Ravens/Owls
Skulls
Cemetery/tombstones
Vases/urns 
Silhouettes
Lanterns/luminaries
LED Candles/candlesticks/candelabras 
Day of the Dead - sugar skulls, marigolds, mini roses
Gargoyles
Cheesecloth 
Addams Family/Haunted Mansion-style items
Black cats
Fave colors: Black, Red, Purple, Gray


Dislikes: Anything cute, clowns, gore, slasher-film icons, pirates, aliens, dolls, zombies, no glitter, not really into the witch/ouija board items, and don't need movies.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok one in mail now to do some stocking of everyone's list to send more


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Saki, I started a notebook with screen names and jotted down things that I thought I either might still have or might run across. I keep it in my purse, so I can refer to it! When it thaws and gets warm-before the triple digits come back,-I hope to pull everything out and organize things.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great idea printersdevil!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi all, it's been quite a while since I've been able to participate on the board on a regular basis, but I'm back!!
I like:
- oddities I'm ok with real bones but not actual animals in jars
- things that look like they belong in a haunted house ( antiques ect. spooky and creepy)
- gothic look
- fortune telling things
- tombstones
- witch items= things that a witch would use , like a mortar and pestle, spell books that look realistic, potion bottles I also like realistic more than cute
- pagan stuff, pentagrams are ok by me.
- love life sized figures / props ect., I actually have built several on my own
-I always wanted to start my own Spooky Town those sets are really cool
-Scarey masks (I use them for the faces of my dummies


I like all my decorations to be more on the realistic side even if it doesn't have a chance of being real.
What I don't like is:
Blow-mold stuff
cutesy cheesy stuff
glitter, I hate glitter
Micheal Myers
Freddie
Chuckie
jason
inflatables.
spider webs
string lights
clowns


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

partsman,your post is almost mine word for word, even the little things I threw in on the side......weird


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I agree that's weird it is like yours d


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

disembodiedvoice said:


> partsman,your post is almost mine word for word, even the little things I threw in on the side......weird




Just weird that I liked your list SOooo much that you inspired me to cut and past it into my list! Plus add one or two things that weren't there. Thanks for the list! I hate typing.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

partsman said:


> Just weird that I liked your list SOooo much that you inspired me to cut and past it into my list! Plus add one or two things that weren't there. Thanks for the list! I hate typing.


Next comes the bag over the head and staring at people without speaking, all featured as an art exhibit, of course...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bumping to the front


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got two more packages mailed out soon there will be some smiling people


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just updated my list!

Dang it--thought I was on the Mini Reaper list!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm just now seeing this, too! I'm not officially signed up yet, because I can barely keep my eyes open (thank you two yr old son who napped too long today). I will get it all fixed up ASAP and see what I have...and can find...to send out, too.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Have boxes started for a few of you. Will have to wait at least a month for cash to mail so that leaves another month to add more goodies.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That's me, always waiting on payday since I have been off work so long.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> the reason for the befriending of payitforward surprise is so you can go to that members page, and see who has friended them, that is how you know who to send your extra things too,


But what do I do if secretly, I suspect I may be a halloween hoarder, and I have no extra things I care to part with? I recently bought some things with future readings in mind, and now I want to keep them for me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Im the goddess, I believe that a lot of us have that problem.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I am new to this, but I love almost all things Halloween, especially 40's/50's classic and vintage looking decor. I also love things that remind me of Halloween in the 70's (old costumes and plastic masks, simple window cut decorations/silhouettes, etc)

I love found objects that have been upcycled into fun Halloween "things". Anything home made  You can see my PInterest account (in my signature) for things I love most. 

If I had to narrow it down some more, here's what I DON'T like: Gory, torture, guts, and extreme horror type things. I also do not care for "cute" child-like Halloween things. 

What I love: classic Halloween themes and all the accoutrements that go with these themes: Vampires, Witches, MAd Scientist, Ghosts, and Cemeteries, plus vintage pin up Halloween imagery, and re-purposed home made DIY project stuff.

Edited to say:* If it's in the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland or DisneyWorld.... I LOVE IT!*


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll start with something different. I am collecting 4 ft tall, and taller white FLAT plastic skeletons with riveted joints. Unfortunately, the larger ones would probably take a fairly long box, even with the skeleton "folded". I thought that I'd mention it anyway, in case someone has some that they'd like to be rid of. I found one last year at Goodwill, although he's more of a grey color, and missing most of his digits. He'll still work, but he's the only one that I have right now. I just can't use the brightly colored ones for the idea that I'm collecting them for.

I am always on the lookout for older looking candy pails (not neon), and table-top blow mold lamps (not scarecrow, and I can replace cords if necessary).

This year, my biggest needs are a set of steady-on red LED eyes, and another set of purple or green. I used to use LED sucker sticks, and pop them into styrofoam wig heads, but I haven't been able to find any for years.

I am looking for ghostly or skeletal window clings, preferably faces, for a haunted mirror project that I'm working on.

I am making two horizontal basement window scenes, and am on the lookout for Scene Setter type ghosts or skeletons to use in them. Or, print-outs that I can laminate or cover in packing tape to protect them from the elements.

I like new, used, hand-made:

vintage Halloween (reproductions are fine)
Ouija items
fortune telling items of all sorts
nesting dolls
Halloween charms for jewelry 

witch & witchcraft items (realistic or Halloweenish, Gothic or pagan...no specific preferences but the only funny witches that I really like are Scary Godmother and Broom Hilda from Looney Tunes)

Great Pumpkin items (have the DVD)
Nightmare Before Christmas items (have the DVD and series 1 Jun miniatures)
Disney's Haunted Mansion items (have the translucent blue Hitchhiking Ghost figures and Hatbox Ghost t-shirt)
The Halloween Tree items
Casper the Friendly Ghost items
Scary Godmother and Boozle items (not so fond of the other characters as prints/miniatures)
reprints of vintage Halloween card fronts (except for Ellen Clapsaddle)
owls
bats
cats
mice
rats
spiders & webs
ghosts (I'm not opposed to cute ghosts)
skeletons/skulls/bones
Jack o' lanterns
moons
scary trees
cemetery scenes
tombstone shaped items
coffin shaped items
Halloween ornaments
battery op candles
spooky lanterns
Halloween/fall scented wax tarts
ghost stories
Edward Gorey items
scary scarecrows


Swedish Easter witches
vintage and semi-realistic Easter rabbits
non-neon decorative Easter eggs (pastels are fine for Easter, I just don't care for them for other holidays)

we decorate for every basic US recognized holiday except for St. Patrick's Day, and I usually use darker colors and things with a vintage feel.


Dislikes:
aliens
clowns
characters that I haven't already mentioned in likes
toxic waste
flies & maggots
severed heads 
mutilated bodies
severed limbs
murder weapons
torture devices
zombies
dolls
children (haha, yes I have some, but you know what I mean!)
St. Patrick's Day items (pretty much the only holiday that we don't celebrate/decorate for)
religious items unless they're realistic pagan items (I don't collect anything Egyptian, although it's cool!)
cute things, except ghosts and characters I've mentioned in likes
"Autumn" decorations

I don't completely dislike vampires and werewolves, but I like the classic scary types best.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lair mistress, even simpler, go to this post next time and copy and paste. Make any edits and viola! You never have to type it out again. I've used the same list four times now.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Good list Lair mistress. Where do you live since you refer to another country. It is amazing that we are all over the world doing this together.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thought I would give this a bump for others to see


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

bump, I need to be able to find this thread


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I won't be sending anything until I go through my Halloween stuff. LOL
goe a few months for that. When I weed out, I'll send.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I just subscribe to the threads that I want to follow and get an email notification when there are new posts to it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I need to look over the list again get more goodies shipped out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump this to the top


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

bumpity bump to the top


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

First time to respond, so here goes.

Likes: Scary, but not gory. Love cemetery, haunted house items like candlesticks, statues, etc. Love thrift store finds that can be "tweaked" to fit a haunted house theme. Skulls, Voodoo, zombies, vampires, skeletons, witches are always good.

Dislikes: Glittery things, cutsie things, Jason or Friday the 13th stuff. (Too overdone) . Also, I don't dislike them, but I have enough of spiders and bats.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

bump to top and edited my list


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sent out a small box to someone yesterday.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump it bump it bump it up!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess I should add my list to this new page: my theme changes every year.
I can always use:
zombie survival guide(book) for my "In case of emergency " display
Empty Twinkie box
camo netting
gas mask
oddities for my curiosity cabinet(I have a monkey's paw, figi mermaid, a petrified bat and skuterfly)
creepy cloth
anything for my costume closet--odd jewerly is always needed
black paint
items for a werewolf killing kit---- silver bullets and a bottle of wolfsbane
potion bottle labels
urns for the graveyard
skeleton keys
kites-the creepier the better for my mary poppins room
ruby slippers
white gloves
small white aprons for my munchkins
medival stuff---weapons, torture devices, crown jewels, crown, treasure pieces, maps etc.
royal curtains
need an old trophy for a quittach cup-harry potter
vines
fur 



These are just what came to mind at the moment. I will edit when my mind clears alittle


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LadySherry said:


> I guess I should add my list to this new page: my theme changes every year.
> I can always use:
> camo netting
> gas mask
> ...


I have you down for sending a skutterfly  Need to get on the ball.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Bethany said:


> I have you down for sending a skutterfly  Need to get on the ball.


Awwww THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump to the top .  
hope to get some more goodies out next week


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have several that are packaged and waiting for me to get them to the post office.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to go through my things to find things. I have something in mind for some one! 
I found several things in a thrift store that I would love to buy for someone, but it is just too much money,,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,, and BTW, after looking through these pages, I have several people who are signed up and friends of payitforward surprise who have not posted a likes list,, so would love to have those people list here, could look up the old list, but this one is handier!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving this a bump


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got one goodie in the mail today and working on another


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

*NEW LIKES*

realistic skulls (animal or human)

gargoyles Statues (big or small)

old keys

vampire or werewolf killing kit ( I have always wanted to make one but really don't have time or talent )

books on wicca 

anything from the movies American Werewolf in London and Exorcist


*DISLIKES*

*Glitter and Cutesy *


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

bumping to the top.

added to my list----Barbie dolls and kites


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

time to check out some more list


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Im so glad this is still going....I have been away for far to long.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok got another goodie almost ready just waiting for it to dry then will be mailing out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shipping out today someone will get a surprise soon .


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a few boxes started and hope to start mailing after the first weekend in May. We were moving boxes and hubby asked me why I had sticky notes with names stuck to them. I explained it to him and now he's keeping an eye out for stuff too. He was responsible for the minion overabundance bestowed on Bethany in the winter reaper so it could get interesting!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lizzy that is so cool your hubby joins in on the treasurer finding very cool


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

There's a quarter thrift store a block from where he works and I think he's there at least once on the three days it's open. He's always finding neat stuff there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> There's a quarter thrift store a block from where he works and I think he's there at least once on the three days it's open. He's always finding neat stuff there.


now that sounds like a fun shop


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

That reminds me! Our capitol city, which is about 40 min away, has opened a "dollar store" Goodwill. I haven't been there yet, and really need to check it out!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> I have a few boxes started and hope to start mailing after the first weekend in May. We were moving boxes and hubby asked me why I had sticky notes with names stuck to them. I explained it to him and now he's keeping an eye out for stuff too. He was responsible for the minion overabundance bestowed on Bethany in the winter reaper so it could get interesting!


And those ADORABLE MINIONS are much appreciated!!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

We finally had a glimpse of Spring and I was hoping to be brave enough to enter my garage and possibly find some things that someone else could really use but it was too short lived. I really have an overabundance of stuff that I'd really like to find a much appreciated home for. I understand that most of us appreciate anything Halloween related with the exception of overly cutsy. My problem is I'm not very good at coming up with original crafts and barely have enough time to get the things I want to do done. But as said I certainly have plenty of store bought things. I'm pondering over peoples lists and finding it very hard to figure out who needs what. I saw this post from Paint it Black "I did a pretty good job stocking up on supplies this year, but there are still items I wish I had thought of buying last season to use for future projects" and thought I really wish I knew what people wish they would have picked up for something they're working on. Or regret not picking up as I might have it. Even if it's little tidbits for spell jars that you specifically need, small skulls for something you're working on, critters, orange lights etc. that are hard to find in stock now or not worth the shipping for the amount you need. I could make a list of things I like but honestly most of it I have plenty of. I'd hate to send something to someone when they already have an abundance of it in a bucket for future use or already have more than 1 in their collection. I've also got a few larger things that I really have no need for but would rather not say Hey does anyone want these. So my point is does anyone posting in this thread have any store bought specific item that they really "need" or wish they picked up (within reason!)? I for instance bought the witch finger candles at GR. Bought 3 sets of 2 on clearance with the tarantula holder. Went to use them last year and it holds 7 candles. Arghhhhhh! I understand being so specific is kind of hard and might seem a little brassy but it sure would be helpful to people like me that are sorely lacking in the sending a unique hand crafted type of thing.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great idea, Cloe.

I will start us out. I would love to have either the DT type skeleton garlands with the small skellies or regular size skulls. Want to us some to make things and they are not worth the shipping and prices wanted in the off season.

I would also love a Ouija board--used is great, too. I am trying to develop a Fortune Telling room this year.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

My MOST WANTED is a Ouija Board with the planchette. Thrift store one is great with me or one no one wants anymore. 
If anyone knows a cheap place to buy small bottles for potion boxes (about 2" - 2 1/2" high) please send me a private message.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

(grinning) I could help you. Me VAMPIRES and life size skelly!!! Okay with that being said, I am a member of Southside Community and one of the fun things we do, is Haunted House. Anything goes. We seems to be too poor to buy anything and barely have enough to pay the bills. So, if you have anything worthy for a haunt, you can sent them to me and I will work it in. My members are open minded and have different ideas on what we could do and these people could never make up their mind until the last min. I think me and my sister Spookyone encourging them to dream what we could do with our haunt makes it challengeing. Does that help?



Cloe said:


> We finally had a glimpse of Spring and I was hoping to be brave enough to enter my garage and possibly find some things that someone else could really use but it was too short lived. I really have an overabundance of stuff that I'd really like to find a much appreciated home for. I understand that most of us appreciate anything Halloween related with the exception of overly cutsy. My problem is I'm not very good at coming up with original crafts and barely have enough time to get the things I want to do done. But as said I certainly have plenty of store bought things. I'm pondering over peoples lists and finding it very hard to figure out who needs what. I saw this post from Paint it Black "I did a pretty good job stocking up on supplies this year, but there are still items I wish I had thought of buying last season to use for future projects" and thought I really wish I knew what people wish they would have picked up for something they're working on. Or regret not picking up as I might have it. Even if it's little tidbits for spell jars that you specifically need, small skulls for something you're working on, critters, orange lights etc. that are hard to find in stock now or not worth the shipping for the amount you need. I could make a list of things I like but honestly most of it I have plenty of. I'd hate to send something to someone when they already have an abundance of it in a bucket for future use or already have more than 1 in their collection. I've also got a few larger things that I really have no need for but would rather not say Hey does anyone want these. So my point is does anyone posting in this thread have any store bought specific item that they really "need" or wish they picked up (within reason!)? I for instance bought the witch finger candles at GR. Bought 3 sets of 2 on clearance with the tarantula holder. Went to use them last year and it holds 7 candles. Arghhhhhh! I understand being so specific is kind of hard and might seem a little brassy but it sure would be helpful to people like me that are sorely lacking in the sending a unique hand crafted type of thing.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay.... Now that I am thinking about it. I think I will do a NOWHINING's Southside Haunted House list... That is if you guys came across something you know my community could use it. I did sign up for Spirit Halloween's Baby Naming contest and I pretty sure I didnt win. Oh well. Thought was if I won them babies, I would donate them to our Haunted House. They want to do nursey.

Southside Haunted House Ideas.....

spiders of any size. I know we need BIG ones.
webs
black lights
body parts of any kind.
chains
monster/zombie babies
nurses outfit
colorful eye shadows
laterns
weath of garlics
scary masks
morph suits
witch books
medical insturments
life size props
props of any kind
life size skellys
anything of scary clowns

You know what. anything goes pretty much. Thank you for reading this. I believe our commuinty is great and we only do this for our kids and to keep them out of trouble. We pretty much have something going on every weekend and they are like family to me. We all share too many common goals and we wish to be able to achive them, not just for ourselves, but for our kids or any kids that comes to Southside.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I have one of these that every time I head into my hoarded Halloween stash aka my garage it falls at my feet. It's listed as a table top but I can't see that because it's about 22" tall. The skulls on it are pretty cool. They're a hollowed out resin that could be lighted up. That's if you can get them to stay on the holder. I'm not even going to try to glue them on before shipping. Does anyone want this before it ends up crippling me?
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/295056213056545931/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

time to look thure people list and i think i will updated mine see who i can surprize next


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cloe, I bet nowhining would love that. She loves skulls and so does her relative spookyone. I can't remember if they are sister or mother and daughter. They also do a big haunt for their community. She her post up a couple about it.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Cloe said:


> I have one of these that every time I head into my hoarded Halloween stash aka my garage it falls at my feet. It's listed as a table top but I can't see that because it's about 22" tall. The skulls on it are pretty cool. They're a hollowed out resin that could be lighted up. That's if you can get them to stay on the holder. I'm not even going to try to glue them on before shipping. Does anyone want this before it ends up crippling me?
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/295056213056545931/


I have 4 of those & would Gladly take another!! LOVE THEM!! Here are 2 of them on the mantle on in the Old house. 








I've also used them on the tables I set up in the garage & have candles burning in them


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Been looking over everyone's list got some great ideas in the works


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Cloe,
I do have a list on this thread but in reference to your post.... I do the make and takes for the Texas area and could use and share any crafting items. We love skulls. Me personally I would love anything that would fall under the "oddities" realm. If you come across anything for either use please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just my opinion but seems the info cleo has suggested could be put in our list so one dose not have to read page after page to find what people would like would just make it easier I think . I know if I am looking for stuff to send I just go to the list and look just a thought anyway.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just checked a status out for deliver  for one of you super awesome people


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

we are sadly to report are sister.... (LOL)



printersdevil said:


> Cloe, I bet nowhining would love that. She loves skulls and so does her relative spookyone. I can't remember if they are sister or mother and daughter. They also do a big haunt for their community. She her post up a couple about it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

cloe said:


> i have one of these that every time i head into my hoarded halloween stash aka my garage it falls at my feet. It's listed as a table top but i can't see that because it's about 22" tall. The skulls on it are pretty cool. They're a hollowed out resin that could be lighted up. That's if you can get them to stay on the holder. I'm not even going to try to glue them on before shipping. Does anyone want this before it ends up crippling me?
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/295056213056545931/


ohhhhhhhh! Me likey!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

bump to top


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sending more goodies out today


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Dang, I thought I was on here..I wish when we started a new thread for something , the old one would be gone..lol, I am gonna read over everyones later tonight..but heres what I like.. I craft a lot and mostly use yard sale and flea market finds, we don't decorate inside the home..so mines kind of outsidy kind of things..

I love vintage clothes to use on props, wedding gowns and kids clothes mostly....I mean really vintage..not like the 70's lol
skeletons of any size
bats and spiders and crows and such
pumpkins
lanterns, candles, lights
moss
witch hats, costumes, brooms are always good
black orange and white craft paint gets use in tons here!
burlap..gonna try and make a new scarecrow this year that isnt cute
creepy cloth & cheese cloth
im making a cemetery finally this year..need a ground breaker or 2..even messed up ones..I'm a great repairer..
busts or angels or tombstone like decor to add to tops 
anything I can paint on

ok, I think I like old junk to refurbish..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yaa glad to see you on here Kelloween


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you Saki, hopefully I'll be here for awhile..lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

now, this is the new likes for PIF...bump..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> now, this is the new likes for PIF...bump..


you got it


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great Kelloween! So happy to see your list  I'm grateful to you for sharing your cool photos with us so you'll have to go on my PIF list!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you Boos..It only took me a month to find this thread again!! lol


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is my first PIF so I signed up on the other thread first as well. Oh well, we're in the right place now


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I wish that they could lock the PIF thread up at the top


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Likes:
Day Of The Dead
Crosses
Jack O' Lanterns and pumpkins
Bats
spiders/spider webs
crows/ravens
thing's for a witch's kitchen***
gargoyles*
Jason Vorhees and Micheal Meyers
candles and candle holders/candalabras*
coffins*
vintage Halloween*
headless horseman**
I like glitter 
I like cute 
I like gothic and creepy*
I like haunted house theme*
blow molds
black cats 
scary scarecrows
Jack In The Box
tombstones
spell book*****
Halloween costumes.Size 18.
vampires
gothic jewelry(not earrings)(ring size 7)
Creepy dolls.
Monster High dolls,Living Dead Dolls,Halloween Barbies.
Quiija board
tarot cards
Egyptian items
Grim reaper
owls(looking for a white feather owl)
Frankeenweenie(NOT the dvd.Already have that.)
statues/busts
urns
small Halloween ornaments that would go on a table top Halloween tree.
witch's 
creepy pictures
Spooky Town**
Department 56
Frogs/toads for witch's kitchen
specimen jars
crystal balls
wands
Medieval anything*
Vampire killing kit****
Jesters*
black bird cage for my crows**
Medusa*
skeletons
white blood splatterd roses
true crime books
witch's cabinet to hold my candles,incense,supplies.
Gothic looking 8x 10 picture frame
Sleepy Hollow


Dislikes:
gore/body parts
Hate Nightmare Before Christmas
Hate Zombie babies(except for Demonica?The little girl with the black pig tails and red eyes)
skulls
clowns
No outside decorations
werewolves
Frankenstein
Universal Monsters
Pirates
Zombies
Disney Halloween
Peanuts Halloween
snakes
purple & black string light's
masks
horror sound effects cd's
rats & mice
Twilight
Aliens
steampunk
no autumn decorations
no cookie cutters or baking items
Vodoo

Updated Likes:
Green string light's
Day Of The Dead
Ernest Scared Stupid dvd
Roseanne Halloween dvd
horror movie dvd's.To many to list!Just ask me.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump it to the top.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump to top


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I was trying to follow through with getting some things packed up to send out today. Is there anyone else out there that has so many boxes and containers of stuff that it's too much trouble to even find anything. Boxes and boxes of stuff everywhere. I can't seem to find the time to go through it and start weeding out and once I start moving things around I can't find the room to move so it's not worth it. I've got so much to put away after Halloween and it's freezing and raining here so I'm always in a hurry to pack everything up. I try to somewhat organize...indoor decor, lights, creepy cloth, outdoor stuff to one side etc. etc.. Then it's the after clearances, and new stuff and on and on. Help..I think I have a problem. Isn't that the first step?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shipping a box out monday  now to look over more list  so much fun i love giving  and making peoples days


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Gotta bump this to keep it on the first page.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump this to the front page


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Cloe I'm going to pm you some ideas 

Agreed Saki. I love surprising folks with things they love!! Or have really wanted!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

added a few items to my list


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> added a few items to my list


I just added some more items to my list as well


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Booswife I notice you're trying hard to find a vampire bust. I remember seeing the posts on here last fall about them at CVS. I hemmed and hawed about which one to get and ended up getting the grim reaper. Surprisingly with my awful I might need that habit I didn't get them both. They were $20.00. If you haven't found one by fall they might have them again, who knows. They were fairly decent for the price and lit up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump to the top


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

bumping up to the top. updating list


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

bumping

Remember folks that this is a voluntary thing. You don't have to sign up per say, but if you want to be eligible for any forum member to send things to you that they find or have that they think you might want or could use, you need to send your name and address to the PIF Surprise. This thread is where we sort of list our likes for others to see. You can send things if you have them or want to pass things along to others who may can use them in their décor or haunts. There is no obligation-just send what or when you want to people on the Forum. Pay it Forward.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

exactly Printersdevil, I have a few things I have gone through, have one person that had the items on their list, I need to go through my stuff and see what I have . I am going to downsize and keep only the special things, I don't do the big campground haunt any more  sadly, so don't need all my things went through it before though and just could not part with it,,, so who knows how I will do this time,, but I want to move at some point , so I need to do some clearing out of alot of things, not just Halloween. my problem seems to be having the money to ship what I want to ship,,,,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I hear you about the shipping, bethene. I have been so shocked at the increase in prices for boxes. I didn't realized that the size of the box is very important to shipping prices, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I hear you about the shipping, bethene. I have been so shocked at the increase in prices for boxes. I didn't realized that the size of the box is very important to shipping prices, too.


i know for me at work the bigger the box i ship the cheaper the price LOL which is wird but cool


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thats pretty cool Saki!! I always just go to the post office,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> thats pretty cool Saki!! I always just go to the post office,


i find ups way cheaper then post office but could be cause my work discount.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Cloe, I saw those at cvs and didn't buy one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump to top now to get busy creating some goodies for peeps


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just sent several out--waiting for them to post.

Also have several more to send. waiting on spare $$ for shipping. Hubby is headed to surgery this afternoon and had another deductible and surgery co-pay. 

He has a bad spot on face under sideburn area. They biopsied it several weeks ago and it is cancerous. They are going in today to cut deeper and remove hopefully all of it. It is a slow procedure with them cutting some and checking under microscope and then cutting some more. Be glad when this is over.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh man I am sending lots of positive energy your way printersdevil.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Vast majority of my goodies are packed away in the garage - but once I start pulling stuff out....look out!! I did see a couple people that I have something for - just need to do some tweaking and mailing! 

I do a basic (somewhat goofy) cemetery outside each year. Inside I have an apothecary and small ceramic village.
*Likes:*
skeletons
bats
cats
rats
gargoyles
headstones
ghosts
LED lights (blue & green)
Victorian / Gothic goodies
cool & unusual items (new / thrift finds / handmade / found on the road - I don't care!)
ceramic Halloween houses
cool bottles (with or without labels)
oddities / curiosity things
glitter is a-ok!
blowmolds
scary trees

*Dislikes:*
movie guys (Freddie, Jason, etc)
Disney / Peanuts
overly cutesy
blood & gore
inflatables
clowns


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More likes yasa


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

updated my list and also looking thur at peeps list 
so bumpping to the top


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

newbie here.. and by that .. to everything pretty much halloween.. just started my collection last year.. so my list is pretty short... 

im up for anything.... 
my theme this year is pirates


trying to limit my inflatables as we have two 100 lb labs that are in a fenced in backyard and i can only decorate with inflatables in our front yard.. but we are just starting with a clean slate in our football field size backyard and adding a shop for my hubby ( at least he thinks its for him).. 

thanks ya'll 
always wicked


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woo hoo, are you in for a treat. Check out my answer and explanation about the Secret Reaper exchanges on the thread about the sign ups. Wow, how much fun for you and us. Be sure to check out all the threads on pirates. Many are doing this theme this year and there are some great ideas there. Welcome to the exchanges.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome Welcome Welcome Always Wicked!! I am positive I can find some cool things to donate to a newbie, it is very addicting and id love to help you get started!! What do you really love other than Pirates? If you had all the money you needed what would your yard look like?


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Welcome Welcome Welcome Always Wicked!! I am positive I can find some cool things to donate to a newbie, it is very addicting and id love to help you get started!! What do you really love other than Pirates? If you had all the money you needed what would your yard look like?


I love skulls and glow in the dark stuff - I'm seriously just amazed and overwhelmed at all of the out of the box ideas everyone has - I told my hubby I was down sizing my christmas stuff to make room for halloween bc it's more fun - half of our attic is christmas stuff - if I knew he wouldn't have a fit I would do the nightmare before christmas - but I think that would be pushing it


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh btw - I sent in my friend request this morning so it maybe a couple days before everything gets setup


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

welcome always wicked glad to have you here with us great bunch of people we have here and i too am sure i can find some goodies to send your way


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bumping this up to the top. It tends to be buried.

Post your Likes here if you want to participate in the Pay It Forward. If you want to participate, be sure to send your name and address to PIF Surprise by private message. the moderator there will keep you address secure and send it out only If asked for it by a member who want to send you a surprise gift. You do not have to send something in return on this one. However, we do encourage you to Pay something forward to someone. We all have things we don't use any more or find a great item while out thrifting or an idea we want to make but don't want for ourself. Well the Pay It Forward thread is a perfect way to bless someone with your generosity and make their day!

Remember, list your likes or wants here plus ideas of themes for the year. Then be sure to send your address on to:
payitforwardsurprise

in case someone wants to send you a surprise.

It is the most awesome feeling to receive something like this!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey guys!! Excited to be involved with this! Thanks to printersdevil for the help!

I don't normally jump for cutesy or glittery things like boo ghosts or happy witch figurines or things of that nature. Also dislike aliens/pirate themed pieces. I like items that are dark or twisted, scary...i'm always down for gorey pieces or the macabre. I do, however, love classic and chic home pieces that perhaps have a dark flare to them. Stuff like you would maybe see at a HomeGoods or Marshalls around the holidays. 

This year we're doing an evil circus theme so i've been looking out for...

Anything clown related
twisted circus posters/images
clown masks
Debauched toys/prizes
Midway games/pieces
Gypsy-esque fabrics
Fortune teller robes/caftans
Crystal ball
Fortune teller items
Freakshow items
oddities
I LOVE repurposed goodwill items
Top hat
occult items
voodoo items


Outside of that theme I love "witchy" items, spellbooks, potion bottles, skulls, skeletons and creepy vintage Halloween decor.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woo hooo! A new list to go through! Lots of fun here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

bumping


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I posted this in the other Pay It Forward thread, although I am unsure whether it has been seen. I have two more wine voucher cards available ($100 off of $160, making the cost $60 total), so if anyone would like them to help keep their Halloween party costs down (or whatever the case), please let me know; both are good until the end of July. Unless someone would like to donate a million dollars solely out of the kindness of their heart, I am not asking a single cent


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got a few boxes started should be sending out soon


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok peeps any of you looking for a light bright mabe to use in your mad lab maybe ? if so i have one and would be happy to send it your way.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OMG Saki I had one of those when I was younger!! Haven't seen one in years. 
Those colored pegs always seemed to disappear. LOL


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok peeps any of you looking for a light bright mabe to use in your mad lab maybe ? if so i have one and would be happy to send it your way.



I loved my light bright when I was a kid!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> OMG Saki I had one of those when I was younger!! Haven't seen one in years.
> Those colored pegs always seemed to disappear. LOL


would you like one for your lab I will send it to you ? you can even use the little peg containers for your lab they look like petrie dishes


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OMG I would be happy to add that to my Mad Lab!!
Gotta find you some really special stuff girl......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> OMG I would be happy to add that to my Mad Lab!!
> Gotta find you some really special stuff girl......


ok sweet I will get this sent out to you next week


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is a cool addition to a Mad Scientist Lab.!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Need to decide what pic to do!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Need to decide what pic to do!!


going to throw in another surprise with it that I think you can use in your lab


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

bumping so i can find it


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I just remembered that there was a brief discussion on this thread about shipping. I don't know if anyone is interested in it or not, but if you pay for postage online through the USPS site, you do get a small discount vs. the in-PO price. I know a lot of people don't like to pay for things online, though.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

think I'm still in on this so I will update my likes and things
hope ii don't repeat myself
I like anything but I know some of you need specifics 

likes:
Tim Burton related things (NBC, etc.)
Horror movie related things (though I don't need the movies)
witches/pagan and related items
vampires and related items
blow molds
life-sized
classic or vintage halloween
pirates and related items
party stuff, includes serveware
gothic
pumpkins/jack-o-lanterns
ghosts
paranormal related things including books
haunted
asylum
pictures/posters
water globes/snow globes
figurines
villages
trainsets
voodoo and related things
coffins
household items/decor (kitchen, bed, bath, etc)
tea sets
tombstones
ancient cultures esp. china or japan
crystals
candles
owls
ravens
crows
scarecrows
cutsies ok
window or mirror decals
creepy
legend of sleepy hollow or its spinoffs
creepy music
Halloween is Grinch Night
Looney toones
Peanuts
wicked witch of the west
old or odd keys
cages
old books 
Halloween books
crafts/craft books or magazines
anime related items 
lanterns
string lights
masquerade
lab 
unusual crosses
skeletons/bones
urns/pots/etc
unusual creepy items
weird/oddities/curiosities
nail polish/lipstick/eye shadow
creepy stuffed animals
dolls-includes Monster High, Living Dead dolls, Begoth Dolls, would love an Little Apple doll http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e161/merfaeryphotos/Little Apple Dolls/series2.jpg if anyone has one to spare or whatever
thriftstore finds
gargoyles
cemetery items
gravestone rubbings
dragons
reapers
recipes
Phantom of the Opera
indoor items
roses/flowers/wreaths
occult items
medieval 
steampunk
cyberpunk
happymeal toys or classic buckets
labels
wood carvings/burnings/cutouts
cardboard cutouts
red, black, grey, dark green, purple, orange
jewelry
jewelry pieces (not just beads or charms but also bottle caps, filigree pieces, cameos, etc.-pieces create things as cool as these: http://keyperscove.deviantart.com/ http://nocturnehandcrafts.deviantart.com/
witchiepoo from HR Pufnstuf
candy
spooky
Universal studios
Harry Potter
top hats
twisted fairy tales
wands
statues/busts
old cases/boxes/trunks etc
Halloween fabrics
bookends
bookmarks
mice
lightup
musical
abandoned places pictures
creepy pictures
horror literature greats
vases 
silhouettes
day of dead
Addams Family
Munsters
Penny Dreadful
creepy animals
altered
mad scientist
candy pails/bowls/etc
ornaments
ghost stories
autumn items
old military stuff
demons
exorcist
Celtic
Silent Hill
old toys 
games

dislikes: too much gore, bugs, werewolves, zombies
Don't need: movies or more potion bottles unless you have something really unique or odd


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

forgot to add recipes and hearses (includes matchbox or figurines)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea---more lists to look at!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

just saw them on another website so I thought I should add Halloween bubble lights


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Guess I should post here since I guess I haven't yet.
Likes:

witches
spell books
potion bottles
oddities
blacklights
i do like cutsey and glitter
victorian style things
black cats
owls
skulls/ sugar skulls
any type of lighting
fog machines
strobe lights
skeletons
statues/ busts
crows
spiders/webs
tombstones
haunted mansion
sound effects
coffins
Styrofoam heads
cool jars
candles
candelabras


my 2014 haunt is going to be a cemetery in the front yard, the house is going to be a funeral parlor, and the garage is going to be a mausoleum. I could use anything to make that better. Last year was my first year decorating so I don't have much. (plus too much is never enough  )
I will take anything you are sick of or don't have use for. I appreciate anything.


Dislikes:
Characters like freddy, jason, etc.
zombie babies


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know of at least one person who has not made a list for here, so if you are signed up, and have not made your list, you might want to!! Otherwise, how will anyone know what you want?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump up to top. 
i should be shipping more out in july


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I like seeing what you guys are sending each other, even though I'm not participating.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

im the goddess, you definitely participated by sending me things. This is not one that requires someone returning items, but many of us do. This is just where you can send an item or more on to someone who can use something you don't want or need--whether it is something you already have or something you pick up for them in mind. I am so amazed at the wonderful boxes you sent me. I have to get busy on them. I have things collected, just haven't gotten to the crafting.

I have a package to send to you of wigs. Just have been overwhelmed with life and lots of things. I have numerous 
silverware chests/ boxes ready to send and have to find time for that. 

Thanks again.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I cant wait to see what you make with the silverware boxes. They will make great vampire hunter kits and more.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

bumping bc i know i have items to box up and send out.. just needed to find those lists again


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sending out 5 small things today


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I saw this was getting buried so bumping and updated list at the very bottom.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Working on more goodies


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

The reason I wanted to get involved is that I have some stuff to unload to good homes. Anyway, here's my list:

We do outdoor haunts every year with a family oriented party. Since our theme changes every year, I'm just putting things I can always use. My Pinterest pages are full of things I really, really like. http://www.pinterest.com/titus2002/halloween/ and http://www.pinterest.com/titus2002/a-raven-halloween/ 

Likes/wants:

swamp / voodoo items (I will be doing this theme again next year)
Swampy vines and plants
Snakes
Bats
Candelabras (big is better)
Pillar and taper candles in black, red or white
Tall candle sticks
Vampire decor
Black roses
Ravens
Pumpkins
Witch items
Any old animatronics you no longer want!
Lanterns
Werewolves
Statues and busts
Ghosts
Cheesecloth and creepy cloth
Skeletons and bones and skulls


Dislikes or Don't Needs:

zombie babies
gore 
horror movie icons
aliens
cartoony or cutesy
blow molds


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I tend to go for the scary rather than cutesie type of decor.

Always need more web and spiders 
Potion bottles and specimen jars. 
Working on a graveyard for the front yard so anything for that would be great.
My family likes zombies 
I can always use items to craft with such as cheese cloth, paint and such.
I would love any handmade items, there is a very talented group here 
Thrift store purchases are always welcome.

Feel free to use me as a guinea pig to experiment with new techniques and crafts.
I'm open to receiving Valentine, Mardi Gras, Easter or any other themed items 


My pinterest page- http://www.pinterest.com/danasevans/

I will probably edit this from time to time in the future.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yaa more list for me to send goodies to more people whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bumping this up i will be getting more stuff sent out here soon


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Took me a while, but I read through all of the likes to find a good home for a small prop. Hopefully shipping soon!


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 16, 2007)

Guess I should post here as well. Great idea. Thanks!

Likes:
I’m more about things that create a spooky Halloween atmosphere rather than in-your-face blood and horror. But specifically, the things I like are:
Scarecrows (not cutesy)
Pumpkins
Crows/Ravens
Cornstalks/Corn Fields
Spiders/Spiderwebs
Haunted House
Graveyard
Witches
Skeletons
Witch Jars
Candles
Sound Effects
Spooky lighting
Ghosts
Fog

Dislikes:
Satanic
Bloody/Gore
Cutesy


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

I like the idea of this.

Likes:
Homemade tombstones
reapers
Asylum props
Projectors for my AtmosfearFX
fog machines
Little skull nic nacs for my office desk
Anything WWII (So like a WWII Zombie= Ultimate love) lol
More AtmosFEARFX
Prop Building Tools (Hot wire foam cutter, great stuff, Dry-lok, jig saw. [barely starting out to make my own props soooo yea lol])

Dislikes:
Clowns
Spotlights/flood lights (I have to many)
Anything that says "HAPPY HALLOWEEN" 
Anything that depicts joyfulness. (Like the ones that make the yard seem -5 yo friendly LOL I am in the business to scare, not to be comical)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Likes:
Favorite colors - purple and black
Anything that says/reads "BOO" as that is my nickname
Sleepy Hollow/headless horseman
Witches
Vampires
Werewolf
Occult
Traveling witch kit
Apothecary jars/bottles
Love anything Nightmare before Christmas
(Iso NECA series NBC)
Also Haunted Mansion (if anyone knows how to or can make the blk/wht stripped bows w/skulls)
Do a halloween tree every year/ornaments decorations to go with
Candlesticks/candelabras
Hallmark halloween
Skulls
Pumpkins
owls
Candles
Chocolate and candy
Bats
Spell books/old books
Cauldrons
Mortar and pestle
Lanterns
Tarot cards
Skeletons
Addicted to Yankee Candle Boney Bunch
Witch hats
Black cats
Halloween theme blankets/pillows and
housewares/kitchen items
Antique mirrors
Steampunk
Goth
Antique suitcases/trunks/boxes/unique
Chalkboards/chalk labels
Sugar Skulls
Lighting 
Fog machine
Harry Potter
Twisted Fairy tales
Glitter
Wreaths
Odd /unusual items/curiosities
Antique keys/unusual keys
Halloween books
Movies
Music
Crystals/Stones
Old maps
Ouija board

Dislikes:
Rats/rodents
Extreme gore
Clowns


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bumping this up so I can find it


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Stalked by to see if my reaper victim was doing this.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Would anyone here be interested in a the movie The Orphanage? Or should I say, El Orfanato? It's a Spanish horror film and is ONLY in Spanish. The way it was packaged, we had no clue it was in Spanish when we purchased it. Wasn't until my daughter and her teenage friends popped it in the DVD player that I started hearing the moans and groans. If so, let me know and I'll send it on its merry way.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice gesture, GiggleFairy. If there are no takers, you could always ship it to Washington to 'thank' a certain person


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Stalked by to see if my reaper victim was doing this.


now that is a great idea never thought of that one


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump to the top


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

DOn't forget to check here for some new homes for things you no longer use/need!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm so glad I found this! Pulling stuff down from the attic and realizing a lot won't be used with the new set-up. Will have to find payitforward surprise when I hop on the computer (this Tapatalk app is kinda nice, but if can't seem to search this forum or friend ppl).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

updated list


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

[HR][/HR]

```

```
I hope to be able to share some surprises with my fellow screamers. Sometimes you see something in a thrift store or yard sale and think to yourself...that is so cute but what would I do with it? Now I know.

I am getting up in years. Not old, but slowing down due to some popular health issues. Maybe I can box those up? Any takers? My point being I will not do as large a haunt in the future. I have culled my collections and really am not in need of many more decorations for my haunt. But there are still things I love in general or will use in future for parties.


White pumpkins
Classic monsters
Papier mâché crafts
Steampunk clothing, or accessories (which has nothing whatsoever to do with Halloween). LOL
I love boxes. I have no use at all for them. But I keep collecting them. My favorites are small to medium covered in leather, or made of wood. The more ancient it looks the better. Or steampunk.
I like other types of containers. Like small coffins, skulls, decorative and ornate metal boxes.
A pretty fall centerpiece
Cloth Placemats fall or Halloween
Cats, cats, cats. I have 3 and love them oh so much. Anything kittylicious to hang on the wall.
I love leather. I love the look, the smell, the texture. I love stuff made of leather. Especially soft leather. My tactile OCD would find me rubbing my finger across a soft leather bound journal for hours. 
Lace is very nice.
So are fairies. I love fairies.
Gummy Bears
White flameless candles 
Halloween wrapping paper
Pictures of cute bunnies (haha just kidding)
Halloween paper or card stock for card making
Card making adornments (i do not need spiders)
Purple mini lights


Things that do not make me do the happy dance:
Scented candles except for apple, cinnamon type scents. Allergies.
Glitter
Things that say Happy Halloween, Trick or Treat, etc.
Country style decor like wood cutouts and signs for indoors
Small ceramic knick knacks
Turnips
Candy corn and black licorice
Rotten fish
Dolls (I have enough)
Witch stuff (have enough)
Modern monsters

General information about me that may be useful:
I am female. I have no children at home. I have 2 young grandchildren here in town. I am married to a Halloween non-participant. I have 3 cats who do not like to wear costumes. I wear size 6/8 (M) clothing. I live in FL. It is hot. Go Gators!!!


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

I've always thought this was a great idea! 

Someday soon, I will create a full list of likes and dislikes for this, but right now, all I would love to have is a REALISTIC-LOOKING, WARTY TOY TOAD for my potion bottle project. Plastic, rubber, or the like would be lovely. Not a frog, mind you, but a toad. If anyone would be so kind as to send me any extra toad of this nature that you might find, I would be forever grateful!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay, I took the plunge and joined in. I figured, I have been sending a few things here and there, I might as well make it official. I'm not posting any wants or needs at this time, because I really don't need anything. I'll wait until after Secret Reaper.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Okay, I took the plunge and joined in. I figured, I have been sending a few things here and there, I might as well make it official. I'm not posting any wants or needs at this time, because I really don't need anything. I'll wait until after Secret Reaper.


ya and welcome whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thought I would bump this up back way to far


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Since I am up to my elbows this year and going to sit out on reaper2. I think I will stalk this thread and see what I can send out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got some more gifts sent out getting ready for vacation so will not get more sent out till Oct


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I finally got my first package mailed out today! I managed to misplace a few pieces for a while, found some more to add to it, then boxed it up and set it beside the scales. Of course setting it beside the scales was my biggest mistake because they're in a room I seldom go in and I never seemed to think to grab the package before I left the house. 

But now it's on it's way and supposed to arrive on Friday! 

Now I'm off the find the goodies for my second package!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pushing to the top


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 24, 2013)

*My likes and dislikes list as of Feb.8, 2015*

LIKE:
just about anything spooky or scary
favorite colors blue and yellow
life-size props (non-working are acceptable)
wolves
dragons
werewolfs
vampires
grim reaper
lanterns
any skeleton parts (skulls, hands, arms, legs, feet,)
skeletons (full size, dog, bird, cat)
graveyard
tombstones
coffin
bats
crows / ravens
Dummies
Lighting
Spirit step pads
Halloween lights
Funkins pumpkins
ghosts
cauldrons
witches
hats
Halloween music
candles



DISLIKE:
cutesy
girly
Ouija Board

Do Not Need:
rats


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, my question is: People have been signed up for PIF for years now...so, when looking at PIF's friend list or looking back at way earlier likes lists in this thread...how do you know if the person you wish to send something to is even on the forum anymore, or has moved and forgot to PM PIF with their new address?? Obviously, the few people who are posting currently would be safe candidates to send something to...but what about the other 100 people on PIF's friend list? How do we know they are involved anymore or have the same address? Just curious how you guys work this out...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That was wone reason they started this new thread to see who was still active


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 24, 2013)

I recommend they make a new sign-up list every year going forward. It may help in eliminating such confusion.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, since I have already been a part of this thread, I suppose I should make it official and actually sign up, lol.

*LIKES:

*I LOVE anything Cats and Owls!!!!!!!!!!!!
*I LOVE witchy stuff, both Halloween/traditional witch items and real, pagan items...I love nature, earthy types of things for anything on the lines of real magical or witchy items.
*If anyone is good at sewing and such, or finds one for cheap somewhere, I would love a hooded cloak! Not so much the cheap, thin, black Halloween ones, but nice fabric ones with a sturdy hood. (If black, it would have to be a material that doesn't collect too much cat hair, lol, as it's everywhere in my house!) There are so many beautiful ones on Pinterest, but I don't have a sewing machine to make one myself, and goodness knows I could never afford to buy one outright!
*Halloween kitchen items 
*Would love a small Kitchen Witch, preferably in natural colors like sage/green/yellow/cream/white/brown ect.
*I would love a Witch Ball, also in natural colors, preferably.
*Looking for some of those aged, creepy or Pumpkinrot type of jack-o-lanterns!!
*I could really use more outdoor decorations! 
*Halloween mini scenes that people put inside of apothecary jars, lanterns and such. 
*I am looking for a small, stone or wood, mortar and pestal for my witch's kitchen potion set up.
*Mercury glass skulls, pumpkins, owls, ect. I like silver, black and orange...maybe the green, too, for the colors.

I also like:

Pumpkins/Jack-O-Lanterns
Anything Autumn, Fall, Harvest inspired...especially natural things like pumpkins, apples, grapevine, berries, acorns, hay bales, burlap, corn, ect.
Crows/Ravens
Ghosts
Skeletons/Skulls (I still don't have a full size skellie...or even a medium/small skellie...I only have tiny mini ones.)
Bats
Spiders (I'd like some posable fuzzy spiders for indoors...or some decent sized realistic looking ones that are safe to be used outside in cold, wet, windy weather.
Vintage Halloween...especially with witch, cat or owl prints!!!!!!
Scented wax cubes/tarts (NOT the kinds in the air freshener aisle like Glade or Febreeze...I don't care for air freshener smell.) Autumn scents like pumpkin, apples, caramels, leaves, campfire/marshmallow, harvest, spice, vanilla, cranberry, ect.
Candles in Autumn scents...must be jar candles or tea lights. I worry my 4 kitties will knock over votives, tapers or pillars. 
Vampire items- traditional, gothic
Gravestones/graveyard items-Realistic, spooky/creepy is better...not gory/zombie, though.
LED string lights (purple, orange) or lighting for my cemetery, also LED, if possible, two small, spot lights, ect.
Lanterns (LED, if candle/light included)
Folklore/ghost story type stuff like "The Headless Horseman"...I LOVE the H.H.!!!!!!!!
Leaves, spooky trees
Scarecrows, especially spooky/creepy or pumpkin head ones.
Victorian, old spooky, gothic haunted houses and haunted house decor
Simple, silver or black Halloween necklaces (no earrings, ears aren't pierced)
Halloween socks...fuzzy, regular, or knee high
I also collect Skelanimals. Kit the Cat is my absolute fave, and then Oliver the Owl and Diego the Bat...but I love the rest of them, too! 
Cute is okay, just not overly cute or too much of it. (...though cute owls and kitties are always acceptable, lol)
I would prefer no glitter, but very, very tiny amounts of accent glitter are okay, if it isn't loose and doesn't get all over and fall off the item! 
Painted wooden crafty items
All the cool, crafty items you guys are so good at making!!
I know some of you like to send treats and Halloween toys for our pets, which is cool with us! We have four kitties!


*DISLIKES:

Clowns/dolls
Zombies (although, I LOVE Resident Evil, just not so much for halloween!)
Gore/gross stuff (a little blood is okay though, for example, on vampire type decor.)
Bugs (except Spiders...spiders are awesome!)
Satanic things
Aliens
***I'm a vegetarian, so no dead animals or animal parts, including real leather, real bone, ect. please!!!***
Not a fan of decorating with movie characters...such as Freddie, Jason, Saw, ect.
Don't need Pirate stuff
Don't need Mad scientist stuff
Don't need blow molds

**I have a Pinterest board link in my signature.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bump....bump....bump!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Moving this to the top so I can find it!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

am I even on here? I got tired of looking..lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> am I even on here? I got tired of looking..lol


Lol, yes, post #108, page 11...for me, anyway.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

This was on page 4! Hard to find way over there...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Is Bethene the one doing the addresses? Or was I totally off on that?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Is Bethene the one doing the addresses? Or was I totally off on that?


She and a couple other people take care of the Payitforward Surprise addresses and page, I was told. PM Payitforward Surprise if you need an address and one of them will answer you when they check the the messages next.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> She and a couple other people take care of the Payitforward Surprise addresses and page, I was told. PM Payitforward Surprise if you need an address and one of them will answer you when they check the the messages next.


Perfect!! I didn't want to harass anyone (especially since Bethene's been handling the secret reapers), thanks!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Perfect!! I didn't want to harass anyone (especially since Bethene's been handling the secret reapers), thanks!!


Lol, yeah, I know...I wasn't 100% sure who did what or how it worked, either, so I ended up PMing bethene to ask. She is awesome and helped me out, anyway!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Perfect!! I didn't want to harass anyone (especially since Bethene's been handling the secret reapers), thanks!!


Hi!! I will check the messages for this thread when I get home tonight. Please PM Payitforward Surprise with any addresses needed.  Thank you!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone need any small doll or body parts? Like Barbie sized and some slightly larger but similar to Barb. I tried looking through the likes lists but its a large and time consuming job so I thought I would just ask if anyone could use them. I'm not sure anyone actually "needs" such a thing but ya never know around here.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL I have a jar of "Barbie" heads. Only parts of the doll's I didn't need.  they look good in my mad lab let up.
Perhaps fill a jar with the "parts" and put them in your cabinet of curiosities - no label needed


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bethany said:


> LOL I have a jar of "Barbie" heads. Only parts of the doll's I didn't need.  they look good in my mad lab let up.
> Perhaps fill a jar with the "parts" and put them in your cabinet of curiosities - no label needed


What did you do with the other part? i think I will put some in a jar but I have quite a few, my dad and his wife run an antique mall and they get some weird stuff sometimes and they had 4 bags ziplock type of doll heads and some parts and they thought I could use them. Oddly the bags all contained one small broom like the type wiccans use with their alters lol anyway, I have lots of heads


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

they started at DT Mermaids


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> What did you do with the other part? i think I will put some in a jar but I have quite a few, my dad and his wife run an antique mall and they get some weird stuff sometimes and they had 4 bags ziplock type of doll heads and some parts and they thought I could use them. Oddly the bags all contained one small broom like the type wiccans use with their alters lol anyway, I have lots of heads


Oh, besoms...small brooms. Yes, they are used in alter rituals and such, but not just by Wiccans. Love those. They are pretty decorated, as well!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> What did you do with the other part? i think I will put some in a jar but I have quite a few, my dad and his wife run an antique mall and they get some weird stuff sometimes and they had 4 bags ziplock type of doll heads and some parts and they thought I could use them. Oddly the bags all contained one small broom like the type wiccans use with their alters lol anyway, I have lots of heads



you could make this


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

A little bump for all the new members


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> What did you do with the other part? i think I will put some in a jar but I have quite a few, my dad and his wife run an antique mall and they get some weird stuff sometimes and they had 4 bags ziplock type of doll heads and some parts and they thought I could use them. Oddly the bags all contained one small broom like the type wiccans use with their alters lol anyway, I have lots of heads


I have DT skeleton bodies to spare (took the skulls) that would go with the heads (but only like 5-6), if anyone wants to take up on both..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sent you a message. Do you have a pic of them? If shipping is not outrageous, I would love them and would share with my MNT group.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Moving to the first page...just in case I see something someone needs...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bumping this to the top time for me to do some up dates to list  and look over everyone's


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am giving this a bump


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving this a bump to the top also.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I love the concept of Pay It Forward. The lists are great. But when trying to find someone who can use an item I have to give away it is very tedious. So I was thinking how useful it would be if we could add tags to our post that contains our list. I know there use to be a way to do that but I cannot find it. anyone know if we can still add tags?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> I love the concept of Pay It Forward. The lists are great. But when trying to find someone who can use an item I have to give away it is very tedious. So I was thinking how useful it would be if we could add tags to our post that contains our list. I know there use to be a way to do that but I cannot find it. anyone know if we can still add tags?


Do you mean like the link to the list, or actual items from the lists?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Actual items on the list. You can do a search for key words within a thread. but it doesn't really work very well. 

I just found what I guess I saw before. You can add tags for the thread but not an individual post I,guess. Too bad.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump this up


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a question and a suggestion.

Question: If this is the 2014 PIF list will we start a new one in Jan? Or can we change the name to 2014/2015 PIF likes...etc?

Suggestion: If we will not be starting a new 2015 thread I would like to encourage people to go back to their list and update what their 2015 theme will be, if they have one. Many still have their 2014 theme listed and that doesn't help any more. I have stuff to give away. I am not sure who can use it as it is very theme specific.

Okay, I cannot find some things listed that I have to give away. So here are some general questions to help me get started. Who can use the following type items?

Western haunt
Mad scientist/lab
Dummies
Lighting
Spirit step pads

Send me a PM if you can use it. Feel free to ask for more than one item. Maybe no one else needs it. If more than one person asks for an item it will go to the first who asked for it. I will let you know when they are gone. Thanks for helping me clean out my closet. LOL.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I think a new thread for each year would be great. Also think the thread should be used only for PIF list and nothing else. :/
All the other posts makes it too time consuming to check people's lists. 
Now after typing this, I wonder if we could put a link to our PIF post in our signature............


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Like the idea of a new thread every year. I did go back and update mine to this year's themes


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I still have one PIF to go out, but I keep going through totes looking for more to add and I have about 6 that I can't get to because they're too heavy. 

I also need to bow out as I don't have internet at home and I'm currently five months pregnant which has really slowed me down. 

Hope to join back in in 2015.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I also make a list of what I have to give away. Then I look through to see who might need it. I try to pay special attention to people who are new to this. When I first signed up, way back, I felt bad as I noticed even though I sent gifts only the regular "old timers" were getting gifts. I finally quit. Well, now of course I am back but I am an old timer myself. So dont forget those new people who might want to feel more welcome.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok i have 4 boxes shipping out soon


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

One sent out today more. Will go out soon . Love surprizeing people


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving this a bump


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump to top


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think we should start a new one every. year, along with a new pictures thread. Sound good? Right after the New year I will get one going.


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 24, 2013)

If anyone is looking to clear out some things my list hasn't changed: My list as of Dec. 29, 2014


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Where is your list Jacky?


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just click where it says my list in previous post and it will take you to it


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

That link just takes me to this thread, which I am already in. But I did some searching and found it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sending my new address to payitforward just moved whoot


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> sending my new address to payitforward just moved whoot


Congratulations on the new house!!!

Be sure to send me new address via Facebook or text my phone Saki


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Congratulations on the new house!!!
> 
> Be sure to send me new address via Facebook or text my phone Saki


thank you so much


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

there is a new thread for the new year !!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethene I love the idea of starting a new one every year. This way you know which folks are still actively participating.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

P.s. Everyone. Saki has just moved and since she is the queen of pay it forward how about everyone send her a little gift! Love you Saki for your kindness and generosity to every freaking forum member!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

everyone update their likes in the new thread! 

Sounds. like a great idea booswife02!


----------

